# Improving shoulder development



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 20, 2014)

I wanna get my shoulders larger. what's your opinion on ROM and reps. I read somewhere heavy weight at low reps did wonders for shoulders but everyone isn't the same. What do some of you guys do for large shoulders


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

Well first I tried one of those head shrinking witch doctors. That didn't work.

Then I did heavy dumbbell overhead press in the 5 to 7 rep range super set to side and rear laterals.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2014)

been doing these after push press every other week. ****ing absolutely love them.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 20, 2014)

In honor of your avatar...  Arnold presses

aka Arnolds


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2014)

Seated dumbbell presses down only to parallel and no lock out on top, superset with seated side laterals. 5-8 reps on the presses, 10-12 reps  on the laterals.


----------



## Azog (Feb 20, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> been doing these after push press every other week. ****ing absolutely love them.



John Meadows always has some interesting new way to torture himself/clients. I like his style.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 21, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Seated dumbbell presses down only to parallel and no lock out on top, superset with seated side laterals. 5-8 reps on the presses, 10-12 reps  on the laterals.



this is exactly what I've started doing the past two weeks or so


----------



## Seeker (Feb 21, 2014)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> this is exactly what I've started doing the past two weeks or so



No gloves right?  lol bro I was just giving you a hard time earlier.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 21, 2014)

Ronnie Coleman wore the gayest gloves u can buy. Haha


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha I know. I expected that threat to be a lot worse after I posted it...


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ronnie Coleman wore the gayest gloves u can buy. Haha


He's got that Tyson voice too -_-


----------



## shenky (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, slight change of topic. I can't do anything overhead; is maximum growth still possible?


----------



## stonetag (Feb 28, 2014)

shenky said:


> Hey, slight change of topic. I can't do anything overhead; is maximum growth still possible?


I'm going to have to say "no" to max. growth. Obviously some movements incorporate the shoulders to some degree, but without an overhead lift, seems tough to get full stimulation. jmo


----------



## Rip (Feb 28, 2014)

I always do them i the 8-12 range(hypertrophy range). When I can do 12, time to raise the weight. My problem that once I got past 80lbs dumbbells, I needed someone to help me get them up to shoulder level. 
Also, a lot of people don't do lateral raises right. Some people are sad to watch. LOL. They externally rotate, or they use momentum. If you're need to do that, you're going too heavy. 
They only work if they're done right. 
I do 40, 45, and 50 right now. 
My avatar is a pic with my shoulders 14 years ago. I've gained 25 pounds since.


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 28, 2014)

^^^^^beast


----------



## shenky (Feb 28, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I'm going to have to say "no" to max. growth. Obviously some movements incorporate the shoulders to some degree, but without an overhead lift, seems tough to get full stimulation. jmo



 It seems to me that lateral raises and side raises target the same areas of the shoulder, though. Damn, I seriously miss military pressing; shoulders were goddamn my favorite muscle group to work. 

Any other insight into this, fellas? No overhead pressing = less stimulation?


----------



## shenky (Feb 28, 2014)

Rip said:


> I always do them i the 8-12 range(hypertrophy range). When I can do 12, time to raise the weight. My problem that once I got past 80lbs dumbbells, I needed someone to help me get them up to shoulder level.
> Also, a lot of people don't do lateral raises right. Some people are sad to watch. LOL. They externally rotate, or they use momentum. If you're need to do that, you're going too heavy.
> They only work if they're done right.
> I do 40, 45, and 50 right now.
> My avatar is a pic with my shoulders 14 years ago. I've gained 25 pounds since.



Impressive shoulder development, Rip!  Lateral raises are done incorrectly constantly at my gym. If you have to swing or use momentum to move the weight for all of your reps, you need to use less mofo weight


----------



## amore169 (Feb 28, 2014)

My shoulder routine consist of 2 mass exercises like behind the neck military shoulder presses and seated dumbbell military presses, my minimum are 4 reps. Then I do 2 exercises for rear delts and 2 for middle delts.


----------



## shenky (Feb 28, 2014)

amore169 said:


> My shoulder routine consist of 2 mass exercises like behind the neck military shoulder presses and seated dumbbell military presses, my minimum are 4 reps. Then I do 2 exercises for rear delts and 2 for middle delts.



It's my understand that there's no advantage to going behind the neck.


----------



## Rip (Mar 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> It's my understand that there's no advantage to going behind the neck.


You hit less front Deltoid. 
Even with dumbbells, it's best to keep the elbows back, less toward the front. You'll hit all three heads better. 
Also, I see this so often and it drives me crazy: When doing posterior delta, it's important to keep the arms at shoulder level(in line with the shoulders). I see a lot of guys not doing that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been doing behind the neck push presses and that's also become one of my favorite lifts. Only reason i do behind the neck push press is because my arms and flexibility issues will not allow me to rest the bar on my upper chest/shoulders to do normal push press. 

And dmitry klokov does them and he's a monster.


----------



## yeti (Mar 1, 2014)

I think John Meadows has a nice way of going about it:
Incline bench to hit the front delts
side laterals and rear laterals for side and rear delts
overhead pressing rarely.
Read more about his shoulder stuff that he wrote on T-nation and other websites. 

Personally, I love overhead pressing. But I've found that using Mountain Dog training has helped in terms of shoulder health and the "look" more.


----------



## Rip (Mar 2, 2014)

I never go below parallel. My upper arms are parallel to the floor. The arms are bent 90 degrees before extending them.
In my avatar I was 42 yrs old in that pic.
At that time I did use over the counter pro hormones. 
They were actually pretty good back then.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 2, 2014)

Hit your shoulders from all angles man my shoulder routine consists of:
Military press
Behind neck military press
Arnold press
Superset bent over reverse flys with
Lateral raises 
Dropset dumbell front raises 
I don't always do this I'm constantly changing my routines to trick my body into growing but this is a good base, i always get commented on the definition of my shoulders especially when I'm low bf the sirations in them are crazy good haha.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 2, 2014)

shenky said:


> Hey, slight change of topic. I can't do anything overhead; is maximum growth still possible?



Depends I've done pretty well avoiding presses until lately and I've seen growth because 
I have to work around my should issues. 
But I look at it like this. 
shoulder day- ill do everything but presses to hit all 3 angles
back day -rear delts
chest day-front delts. 

I can't imagine you need more than that. But than again it depends on your ideal of maximum growth.


----------

